
Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better - noonespecial
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/shopping-i-can-t-really-remember-what-that-is/
======
remx
I doubt this could happen on any grand scale in a city. This does sound like
the temporary autonomous zones you find in Burning Man, or the _sustained
exaltation_ you find at dinner parties and get-togethers. The key word here is
sustained, because something always breaks exaltation. Someone makes a rude
remark, or the wine goes to everyone's head and they make cynical remarks
which dampen the mood of the dinner. Multiply this concept to cities and it's
clear you're going to have bad apples ruining it for everyone. The bikes
casually parked outside shops will be stolen even if they're freely given out
to tourists to explore the city. The bum drinking cheap Olde English liquor
will start begging for change.

------
draw_down
Yuck.

~~~
noonespecial
I agree. I love this article because it sounds nice at first. The horror kind
of sneaks up on you.

At the very least, it's definitely food for thought.

~~~
draw_down
Not the "yuck" I meant, but fair enough!

